# My loot



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

One of my favorite parts of summer is the fresh produce. Picked some peppers and tomatoes for fajitas tonight
View attachment 68836


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

I like loot like that !

I wish food grew year round in Kansas...…..nothing better than straight from the vine to the plate without all that pesky canning.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

shawnlee said:


> I like loot like that !
> 
> I wish food grew year round in Kansas...…..nothing better than straight from the vine to the plate without all that pesky canning.


Fresh is definitely best


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

Well that looks plum tasty right there. Hope y'all enjoy!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

crehberg said:


> Well that looks plum tasty right there. Hope y'all enjoy!


I have to go back out and pick more because my 3 year old is a tomato monster lol


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Oregon1986 said:


> *Fresh is definitely best*


Women and booze are best "Aged to Perfection".


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Sourdough said:


> Women and booze are best "Aged to Perfection".


Oh my


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Sourdough said:


> Women and booze are best "Aged to Perfection".


Somewhere in the twenty year range?


----------



## Chris42 (Aug 23, 2018)

Oregon1986 said:


> One of my favorite parts of summer is the fresh produce. Picked some peppers and tomatoes for fajitas tonight
> View attachment 68836


Love it when the veggies come straight from the garden to the table!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Chris42 said:


> Love it when the veggies come straight from the garden to the table!


Me too


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Made 11 jars of tomato soup yesterday to add to the 77 jars of tomato sauce, and 8 jars of spaghetti sauce canned so far. Used Grandmas recipe and mom copied it off wrong so it has double butter in it. No wonder it tastes so smooth!
Tomatoes are slowing down. Only picked 2 coffee cans full of cherry tomatoes today.

I have 3 gallon zip locks full of green pepper pieces in the freezer so far. I didn't make any green pepper jelly this yr due to lots left over from last yr.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

oldasrocks said:


> Made 11 jars of tomato soup yesterday to add to the 77 jars of tomato sauce, and 8 jars of spaghetti sauce canned so far. Used Grandmas recipe and mom copied it off wrong so it has double butter in it. No wonder it tastes so smooth!
> Tomatoes are slowing down. Only picked 2 coffee cans full of cherry tomatoes today.
> 
> I have 3 gallon zip locks full of green pepper pieces in the freezer so far. I didn't make any green pepper jelly this yr due to lots left over from last yr.


Holy moly,I need to come visit you


----------



## Chris42 (Aug 23, 2018)

oldasrocks said:


> Made 11 jars of tomato soup yesterday to add to the 77 jars of tomato sauce, and 8 jars of spaghetti sauce canned so far. Used Grandmas recipe and mom copied it off wrong so it has double butter in it. No wonder it tastes so smooth!
> Tomatoes are slowing down. Only picked 2 coffee cans full of cherry tomatoes today.
> 
> I have 3 gallon zip locks full of green pepper pieces in the freezer so far. I didn't make any green pepper jelly this yr due to lots left over from last yr.[/Q
> ...


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Congrats on the culmination of your efforts! Life is Good!


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Picked my first yellow squash tonight. Lots coming on.


----------

